
Synth repairman accidentally gets high after touching old LSD on’60s synthesizer - jdkee
https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/05/synth-repairman-lsd/
======
miles
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23535373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23535373)

~~~
jdkee
Dang.

